

Ask HN: How to describe Google Circles to not-so-smart people? - jeez

Every time I try to explain what a google circle is, people (for some reason) go out of their way to defend facebook. Is that because they depend so much on it? How do I explain people how circles are NOT facebook groups?<p>Edit 1: Changed title to add 'Google'
======
auganov
Maybe it's your attitude? It looks like you're implying anyone who doesn't get
it is 'not-so-smart'. Even if you're not saying that explicitly they can
probably sense that attitude :-)

I myself also don't see how it's a Facebook killer. I don't care about social
networking, don't spend tons of time there, barely mange to check out my
'feed' sometimes.

If all my friends go there, sure, I'll tag along, why not? But am I going to
make an actual effort, make a profile and even try to get my friends to join
(as there will probably be none) all because of it having a new way of
grouping people? No way.

I'm not saying it's not going to workout, it might or might not. Nobody knows
at this point. Just understand that most people don't care about something
being a little better if they don't see how it's game changing for them. And
let's be honest, for most of us google+ won't change much at all, for me the
experience would be very similar on both sites. So if somebody comes telling
you how google+ is so different the natural reaction is to dismiss that
person. And also keep in mind that for some people Circles are a feature they
would not want to see.

~~~
jeez
I guess you pretty much nailed it. :\ But by _not-so-smart_ people, I just
meant otherwise smart people who just don't WANT to understand how/why circles
are different. Its like they're too tied to FB that they don't even want to
hear good things about G+ and they dismiss it right away(by shouting abuses
about how it sucks and copied fb).

------
namank
Well...maybe not FB Groups, but G+ Circles are exactly like Facebook lists
without the crazy granular privacy settings.

------
salva_xf
circles are like have multiple facebook accounts, one for family, on for work
one for friends, and yo can share photos of the last sadomaso party with your
friends, without your mother see them

~~~
salva_xf
well i think is a bad example, I dont test google+ and is more an example of
what I believe , because of things that I read out there or imagine, i dont
know, sorry for the confusion and for my poor language

